# EOT - Edge Orientation Technic in BLD



## webyou (Sep 18, 2012)

*new Technic ( EOT - Edge Orientation Technic in BLD )*

This technique is invented by my self and i call it EOT ( Edge Orientation technique in BLD)
You can use this technique in every BLD method.
Before I explain the whole technique I have to say something about good and bad edges. The meaning of good and bad edges is different here. It’s not what we see in other methods.
Rules:
1-generally an edge is considered *Good* if it has the U face color in this positions:
* UF UB UR UL better to say U face 
* DF DB DR DL better to say D face
* FR FL BR BL 
But if the U face Color is in these places it is considered *bad* edge:
*RF RU RD RB better to say R face
*LF LU LD LB better to say L face
*FU FD BU BD 
2- generally an edge is considered *Good* if it has the D face color in this positions:
* UF UB UR UL better to say U face 
* DF DB DR DL better to say D face
* FR FL BR BL 
But if the D face Color is in these places it is considered *bad* edge:
*RF RU RD RB better to say R face
*LF LU LD LB better to say L face
*FU FD BU BD 
3- generally an edge is considered *Good* if it has the FR and FL colors in this positions:
*D face Or U face
* FR FL BR BL
But if the FR-FL Color is in these places it is considered *bad* edge:
* R face or L face 
* FU FD BU BD
3.1- generally an edge is considered *Bad* if it has the FU and FD colors in this positions:
*D face or U face
* FR FL BR BL
But if the FU-FD Color is in these places it is considered *Good* edge:
*R or L faces
*FU FD BU BD
4- generally an edge is considered *Good* if it has the BR and BL colors in this positions:
* D or U faces
* FR FL BR BL
But if the BR-BL Color is in these places it is considered *Bad* edge:
* R or L faces
* FU FD BU BD
4.1- generally an edge is considered *Bad* if it has the BU and BD colors in this positions:
*D face or U face
* FR FL BR BL
But if the BR-BL Color is in these places it is considered *Good* edge:
*R or L faces
*FU FD BU BD
5- generally an edge is considered *Bad* if it has the R face color in this positions:
* D or U faces
* FR FL BR BL
But if the R face Color is in these places it is considered *Good* edge:
* R or L faces
* FU FD BU BD
6- generally an edge is considered *Bad* if it has the L face color in this positions:
* D or U faces
* FR FL BR BL
But if the L face Color is in these places it is considered *Good* edge:
* R or L faces
* FU FD BU BD
Now 2 Examples to recognize edges:
First example:
Scramble : U2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' B' D2 U' F' R B2 F L2 D U' L
Now let’s take a look at each edge to see whether they’re good or bad?
UF = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 3 , 6 ) - UL = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 3 , 5 )
UB = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 1 , 5 ) - UR = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 2 , 4.1 )
FL = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 1 , 6 ) - BL = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 4 , 6 )
BR = BAD EDGE ( RULES 2 , 5 ) - FR = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 1 , 4.1 )
DF = BAD EDGE ( RULES 5 , 4 ) - DL = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 1 , 3.1 ) 
DB = BAD EDGE ( RULES 3.1 , 2 ) - DR = BAD EDGE ( RULES 6 , 2 )
Second example:
Scramble : D B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B R B2 F U R B' R2 L' D' U'
Now let’s take a look at each edge to see whether they’re good or bad?
UF = BAD EDGE ( RULES 5 , 2 ) - UL = BAD EDGE ( RULES 3.1 , 1 )
UB = BAD EDGE ( RULES 5 , 1 ) - UR = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 3 , 5 )
FL = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 1 , 6 ) - BL = BAD EDGE ( RULES 6 , 3 )
BR = BAD EDGE ( RULES 3.1 , 2 ) - FR = BAD EDGE ( RULES 4.1 , 2 )
DF = BAD EDGE ( RULES 4.1 . 1 ) - DL = BAD EDGE( RULES 6 , 2 ) 
DB = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 4 , 6 ) - DR = GOOD EDGE ( RULES 4 , 5 )
Now after all these explaining I want to tell the Use of this technique.
After recongnition of edges kind we start to solve it as usual BLD but there’s a point that I will discuss it in 2 examples:
Execute the first scramble again:
Scramble : U2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' B' D2 U' F' R B2 F L2 D U' L
We start from buffer which is UF for example and we have:
UF -> FL -> UL -> FR -> UB -> UR -> DB -> *FD* -> BR -> *RD* -> DL -> UF
But I change it this way:
UF -> FL -> UL -> FR -> UB -> UR -> DB -> *DF* -> BR -> *DR* -> DL -> UF
After you execute my way you just need to orient the DR DL DF BR edges in their places. So to solve the cube BLD You need half of the algorithms of each method.
Now execute the second scramble again:
Scramble : D B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B R B2 F U R B’ R2 L’ D’ U’
We start from buffer which is UF for example and we have:
UF -> *RD* -> *RB* -> DF -> *BU* -> UR -> FR -> *BD* -> *LB* -> FL -> UR -> *FU* 
But I change it this way:
UF -> *DR* -> *BR* -> DF -> *UB* -> UR -> FR -> *DB* -> *BL* -> FL -> UR -> *UF*
After you execute my way you just need to orient the DR DF DL DB FL UF UB UR edges in their places. So to solve the cube BLD you need half of the algorithms of each method.
As you know the number of edges that must be oriented is always even (2 4 6 8 10 12) that in every case you can solve them with only one algorithm.
So this means that you shouldn’t execute and learn half of each method’s algorithms. You only need to orient the edges at the end which has only one algorithms.
Important: changing the bad edges into good ones is done at the end and it’s the same as orienting them.
The important thing is that you recognize which edges need to be oriented,
You should pay attention that when you execute RD instead of DR this affects the next edge as well and for example if the next edge is LF it is done as FL and if it is RU it is done UR.
PROS:
1-	In every method half of its algorithms are needed and you only need an orientation algorithm at the end.
2-	Memorizing the edges is easier because you only need one letter, number , etc. for example You only need FR or RF or for example 8 ( I use numbers to memorize the edges) and you continue the solve.

I’d be happy to hear your ideas.
Mohamad Aghaei


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2012)

How is this different from normal orient-permute methods? Isn't it the same? I think you even define "good" edges exactly the same as Macky did in his original BLD method (the 3OP method).

Anyway, this is exactly how I do megaminx BLD - I assign the idea of good and bad piece orientations (for both edges and corners). It's especially nice for megaminx because it cuts down the number of letters needed to 20 for corners and 30 for edges, so I can mostly use my normal letter pairs (with a few extensions for edges) to memorize everything.

The thing I don't like about it for megaminx is that it won't scale to bigger puzzles, like gigaminx or teraminx. I'm still trying to figure out what to do about that, since I want to do a gigaminx (and maybe a teraminx) someday.


----------



## webyou (Sep 18, 2012)

this is not a method but it's a technique for other methods. if ou pay more attention to topic you understand its diffrence with other methods how ever it's not a method.in the case you didn't get the piont tell me to explain it more


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 18, 2012)

It is like 3OP, but orient edges after permutation.



Mike Hughey said:


> The thing I don't like about it for megaminx is that it won't scale to bigger puzzles, like gigaminx or teraminx. I'm still trying to figure out what to do about that, since I want to do a gigaminx (and maybe a teraminx) someday.



Don't want to hijack the thread, but did anyone try gigaminx?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> It is like 3OP, but orient edges after permutation.


Oh, I see; I'm sorry I missed that.



DrKorbin said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread, but did anyone try gigaminx?


Not to my knowledge, yet.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 18, 2012)

I understand that this method orients flipped edges at the end of the solve, which I think is creative. I haven't heard of that approach before.

However, a Con of using this approach for me is that the "bad" edge information must be memorized well enough that it can still be recalled at the end of the solve. Contrast this with orienting edges as the first step of the solve and then the "bad" edge information must be memorized well enough to recall it just after pulling down the blindfold.

I think as a _solving_ approach that this idea is very creative. The additional memory load that using this approach would require I think would slow someone down over orienting the "bad" edges as the first step of the solve.

In short, it's a very neat idea but I wouldn't use it personally.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> I understand that this method orients flipped edges at the end of the solve, which I think is creative. I haven't heard of that approach before.



Like Mike, I also missed that at first. Stopped reading in the middle because it was a boring long-winded poorly formatted description (don't mean to be mean, please just take this as constructive criticism for how to present stuff better) of something claimed to be new that clearly was in fact the well-known standard edge orientation scheme.

Ralf Laue also oriented after permuting (when he told me, I was quite surprised because I only see disadvantages) and I used to orient M-slice edges at the end, pretending to only get the good cases beforehand.


----------

